# Comprehensive ROS



## efuhrmann (May 11, 2009)

Do the systems reviewed need to be relevant to the presenting problem?  One of my docs says the ROS is independent of the problem and now I am confused...She is creating a ROS template to address>10 systems reviewed to cover all levels she codes.  Any input on this?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 11, 2009)

*There are 14 systems*

A patient questionaire should have all the systems present. The doctor only needs to review this and then comment on the pertinent positive/negative systems. 

There are 14 systems in the Review of Systems. I'd recommend that your template have all 14 of them represented. The doctor needs only to review 10 of the 14 in order to get credit for a complete ROS. 

You only need this highest level of ROS for: 99222-23 / 99204-05 / 99244-45 / 99254-55 / 99215 / 99285 / 99219-20.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Karolina (May 13, 2009)

Also be mindful that the ROS (as everything else) should be medically necessary. A complete ROS can be excessive if the patient is seen for a minor ailment.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 13, 2009)

A complete ROS is really only medically necessary for new patients and consultations - in most cases.  It is my _opinion_ that the ROS should be medically necessary or relevant to the presenting problem.


----------



## CodingMari (Aug 10, 2017)

Let me ask you a question i understand how to locate the ROS in an HPI but if the provider is clicking all 14 ROS do I credit all 14 ROS or only the findings in the ROS?


----------

